# What makes up the price..



## elkhartjim (May 25, 2008)

Finally a writer has the guts to publish the truth in a major newspaper.



http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/energy/2008-05-24-gas-breakdown_N.htm?csp=34


----------



## DL Rupper (May 25, 2008)

Re: What makes up the price..

Good reading. I'm suprised USA Today would publish this.  It doesn't blame the the high price of gas on Bush and the Republicans.


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2008)

Re: What makes up the price..

Good post, Jim.  Here is a link to another story, but more on the subject of crude oil prices.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/bus/stories/DN-oil_25bus.ART.State.Edition2.466a9bf.html


----------



## krautdog (May 27, 2008)

Re: What makes up the price..

Interesting article, I still don't understand why prices need to change several times during the day. I worked at a gas station in high school and, when we got a shipment of gas we would set the price based on what we paid for it but, it would stay at that price until the next shipment came in then, we would again base the price on that cost. I worked at an independently owned Union 76 station, not sure if that was the reason or not. 

Cheers !


----------



## utmtman (May 27, 2008)

Re: What makes up the price..

Well prices are based on the going rate too.  I know thats stupid especially if you paid a whole lot less for you fuel.  In most states to prevent gas wars of the past they set a certain amount that must be maintained so you dont cut the throat of others as well as take advantage of people.  Example after Katrina if you watched the news a lot of stations went to prices that were way over the limit trying to  take advantage and the states or govt stepped in and closed them stations down in some cases and highly fined others they let stay open.  If a station keeps its prices too low they put them on notifications to raise the prices.  I speak from experience.  I have owned and managed stations in Montana and Utah.


----------

